# Adventures with Garfield



## TheReal7 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sunday, 2 other photogs and I headed out to an area I've been exploring lately. Since I was somewhat familiar with the area and figured we'd stop at a few places I've shot I thought this would be a great opportunity to try something I've wanted to do for a while.

(larger views linked under photos.)

1





*View Full Size*

2




*View Full Size*

3




*View Full Size*

4




*View Full Size*

5




*View Full Size*

6




*View Full Size*

7




*View Full Size*

8




*View Full Size*


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, those made me  a lot. 2, 5 and 8 are the best. But all are good.


----------



## TheReal7 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank....forgot about this thread. 

 Here are more adventures with Garfield:

9




*View Full Size*

10




*View Full Size*

11




*View Full Size*

12




*View Full Size*

13




*View Full Size*

14




*View Full Size*

15




*View Full Size*


----------



## CWN (Nov 30, 2009)

I think 14 would have been great if Garfield had been looking out over the prairie!

Nice work on these fun photos, gives me some ideas.


----------



## TheReal7 (Nov 30, 2009)

More adventures with Garfield:

16 - Too Much To Drink




*Larger View*

17 - Red White and Blue AND Orange?




*Larger View*

18 - Hangin' Out At The Tracks




*Larger View*

19 - Evil Garfield Lurking




*Larger View*


----------



## newb (Dec 2, 2009)

These are awesome!


----------



## boogschd (Dec 3, 2009)

meh.. i need to find me a buddy as well

others have danboards or rubber duckies 

:thumbsup: on the pictures


----------



## dtzitko (Dec 3, 2009)

I love these. I've been wanting to do something like this but I can't seem to find a little figurine/toy/creature to do it with. I guess I'll have to wait until I happen upon one.


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks. I've always had these 3 (see photo #11) Garfield figurines and wanted to do this. Now I have about 10 different figures to use and one in the mail right now HAHAHA

That adventure continues:

Garfield enjoying the fresh snow!

20 - Whistling Dixie




*Larger View*


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 3, 2009)

I love these kinds of photos they're so funny


I need to get a little traveling buddy.


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 3, 2009)

21 - Better Watch Out, Garfield Santa Is Watching You




*Larger View*


----------



## Layspeed (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL these are awesome!  Can I share these with my cousin?  (link to this thread)  She loves anything Garfield!


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 4, 2009)

Layspeed said:


> LOL these are awesome!  Can I share these with my cousin?  (link to this thread)  She loves anything Garfield!



Thank you and absolutely! Share away! :thumbup:


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 7, 2009)

This shot cost Garfield 2 lives LOL

22 - Garfield Stranded In The Icy Cold Water




*Larger View*

Here is my crew so far. 1 is in the mail and another 8-10 are coming soon 

23 - The Crew




*Larger View*


----------



## Machupicchu (Dec 7, 2009)

i love 15. what lens was used on this one?


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Getting too cold for Garfield.

24 - No you can't go outside!





*Larger View*

25 - Garfield Keeping Warm




*Larger View*


----------



## jbylake (Dec 16, 2009)

You're a phoney!  That's not the *real* Garfield.  I hit the real Garfield with my bike.  Took me two weeks to wash his remains out of my spokes.  Wasn't even enough left for a decent meal.

J.


----------



## t00sl0w (Dec 16, 2009)

haha, awsome man, i havent  been able to find a little buddy yet...


----------



## jackieclayton (Dec 19, 2009)

i love these shots!  i need to find a figurine and create some adventures too.... maybe with a california raisin or something.. lol!


----------



## JMLPictures (Dec 23, 2009)

These are awesome shots sir! HAHAHAHA 

josh


----------



## TheReal7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you.

Here is one more:

26 - Garfield Getting Ready




*Larger View*


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 23, 2009)

They are all very entertaining 
Neat idea!


----------



## wescobts (Dec 23, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 16, 2010)

hey whats garfield been up to lately??


----------



## NateS (Jan 29, 2010)

These are all hilarious....but I gotta mention....your photography skills are top notch.  Take Garfield out of any one of these pictures and the photos would still be incredible.  I really love #24.


----------



## Nyberg (Jan 29, 2010)

haha, awesome!


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 17, 2010)

While taking photos of *this* awesome old house, Garfield was hangin' around on some lose wires sticking out of the ceiling. Such a dare-devil.

27 - Highwire Garfield




*Larger View*


----------

